# INR France & Italy



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

I know INR has been covered before on the forum, but thought my recent experience may be of some use. We left for France the beginning of Sept.for a month, my anti-coag doctor had told me I would need a check within the next 2 weeks as my levels were not stable. Two weeks later found us in a small town in Liguria Italy, the previous winter when we were in Spain it was easy to get a reading from a pharmacist who used a Coagu Chek monitor, charge € 5, so I expected it to be similar in Italy. I asked at the pharmacy, but they don’t do it there you need a doctors prescription and then go to a clinic. I eventually found a doctor, got the prescription, but as it was a Friday I was told I would have to go to the clinic in the hospital in the next town on Monday, give the blood sample and then wait 4 days for the result! As we were committed to going back to France I waited until we got to Millau, there I went to the laboratoire (one in most French towns ). They also needed a prescription, preferably French although an English one with a translation would do. Fortunately they accepted the Italian and I duly gave the sample and got the results the same day, cost €11.40. Next time we go to France I am going to get a prescription from my own doctor first.

Jackie


----------



## llanelliflossy (Dec 26, 2007)

*INR*

Hi Jackie

I just go to any hospital or clinic to get mine done, I ask them either to ring me the result or I call back later in the day. I never have a prescription.

Brenda.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*INR tests*

My wife brought her own coag chec monitor,its one of the best investments we have made. Gives her total freedom. she test once every fortnight and I then email the consultant. We spend 6 to 8 weeks in Italy every year and dont have to worry where we are as long as we have access to internet or phone. the only thing that grieves me as a matter of principle. she has to pay for her test strips. postcode lottery stuff. we save NHS a lot of money and yet they will not part with the £60-00 per year for these test strips. Its so short sighted.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

There was no way they would do a test for me in France without a prescription.
Seriously thinking of getting my own monitor too, I agree, it would save the NHS money and also free up the doctors time. The anti-coag clinic is held twice a week at our local hospital, each with over 80 patients attending.


----------

